# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Cầu sông Hàn quay vào lúc nữa đêm

## caibatvangtho

Tháng tư, thành phố Đà Nẵng sôi động hẳn lên bởi sự kiện thi trình diễn pháo hoa quốc tế. Lượng khách du lịch đến thành phố trong những ngày này rất đông và cầu quay Sông Hàn là điểm đến thú vị của họ. Với nhiều khách du lịch Đà Nẵng, “không xem cầu Sông Hàn quay nghĩa là chưa đến Đà Nẵng”.




Cầu Sông Hàn không chỉ góp phần thuận lợi cho giao thông mà còn là biểu tượng văn hóa độc đáo của riêng thành phố Đà Nẵng. Có nhiều cây cầu khác bắc qua sông Hàn, tuy nhiên cầu Sông Hàn đã tạo cho người dân Đà Nẵng cũng như du khách nhiều xúc cảm nhất. Nó trở thành niềm tự hào và là biểu tượng cho khát vọng đi lên của người dân thành phố. Hằng ngày, vào khoảng 1 giờ khuya, phần giữa của cây cầu quay 90 độ quanh trục và nằm dọc theo dòng chảy của dòng sông, mở đường cho tàu lớn đi qua. Khoảng 4 giờ cầu sẽ quay trở lại như cũ.


Hầu như đêm nào cũng có người dân và khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng đến hai bên bờ sông Hàn để “chiêm ngưỡng” cảnh cầu quay. Nhiều người đến từ rất sớm, tản bộ hoặc tán gẫu bên ly cà-phê với bạn bè, người thân ở các quán nước ven đường đợi đến giờ xem cầu quay. Đến khoảng 12 giờ khuya đã có khá đông người dân và du khách ngồi hai bên bờ sông. Khá nhiều người xem trực tiếp ở trên cầu. Ai cũng háo hức chờ đợi khoảnh khắc cầu quay. Nhiều người lâu lâu lại lấy điện thoại ra xem giờ như tính từng giây từng phút. Chị Nguyễn Thúy Thúy (nhân viên Ngân hàng SHB Đà Nẵng) chia sẻ: “Mặc dù rất buồn ngủ nhưng khi nghe bạn rủ xem cầu Sông Hàn quay, tôi hào hứng đi ngay. Sống ở Đà Nẵng đã lâu nhưng chưa lần nào tôi có dịp chiêm ngưỡng. Hôm nay phải thức khuya để xem cho biết thế nào”. Còn với anh Đặng Văn Minh (quận Hải Châu) chia sẻ: “Mình là người dân thành phố mà chưa một lần biết cầu Sông Hàn quay như thế nào. Đôi khi cũng thấy xấu hổ với bạn bè ngoại tỉnh nên hôm nay nhất quyết phải đi xem cho bằng được”.


1 giờ khuya, cầu Sông Hàn từ từ dịch chuyển khỏi trục đỡ. Mọi người đổ về hai bên bờ sông xem cho rõ hơn. Thời gian như lắng đọng. Ai cũng hướng mắt về phần giữa chiếc cầu trong sự tò mò, háo hức, nhất là du khách nước ngoài. Anh Faud (du khách người Malaysia) cùng với vài người bạn đến đây từ khoảng 10 giờ đêm để ngắm sông Hàn và chờ đến giờ xem cầu quay. Anh nói đã đi du lịch nhiều nơi và Đà Nẵng là một trong những điểm đến để lại trong anh những ấn tượng khó quên, đặc biệt là cầu Sông Hàn. Anh cũng từng tìm hiểu và xem cầu quay trên mạng nhưng được chứng kiến trực tiếp vẫn thích và thú vị hơn nhiều. Với anh, cầu Sông Hàn tuyệt đẹp và giàu chất văn hóa.


Nhiều du khách ngoại tỉnh khi đến Đà Nẵng đều muốn một lần chiêm ngưỡng và chụp lại cảnh cầu quay để về khoe với người thân. Cô Nguyễn Thị Giang (phường 6, quận 8, TP. Hồ Chí Minh) chia sẻ: “Cô ở Sài Gòn ra thăm người thân. Mấy ngày qua, cả nhà cô đã đi chơi nhiều nơi ở Đà Nẵng. Ai cũng nói đi đâu thì đi nhưng phải đi xem cầu quay một lần cho biết Đà Nẵng”. Còn với nhóm bạn Trường ĐH Kiến trúc Đà Nẵng, đi xem cầu quay không chỉ để xem cho biết mà còn là để giảm stress. Bạn Trần Mạnh Quân hào hứng: “Tụi mình lên kế hoạch đi xem cầu quay đã lâu, bây giờ mới thực hiện được. Ngày mai là chủ nhật nên chắc đêm nay thức trắng. Cảm giác chứng kiến cầu Sông Hàn quay thật là khó tả! Vừa lâng lâng, vừa kỳ diệu và thấy lòng mình thật thanh thản”. Xem xong cảnh cầu quay, các bạn đàn hát và tán gẫu bên bờ sông Hàn lồng lộng gió để chờ đến 4 giờ xem cầu quay trở lại vị trí cũ. Với các bạn, thức trắng đêm như thế này thật ý nghĩa.


Thức khuya ngắm cầu Sông Hàn quay như tìm lại chút tĩnh lặng trong tâm hồn sau những bộn bề của cuộc sống. Với người dân Đà Nẵng, đó là khoảng lặng để thêm yêu về thành phố. Còn với khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng, Đà Nẵng không chỉ là một thành phố năng động, trẻ trung mà còn là một thành phố bình yên, tuyệt đẹp.

----------

